# Florida Roofing License?



## Desert Eagle (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello i am new to the site i currently hold a arizona roofing license and i am very interested in getting a florida roofing license i see there tests are open book and i was wondering if anybody in here holds this license and how hard is the testing? and also any recommendations on a contractor school i should use to help me obtain this license? i live far away from florida and want as little hassle as possible obtaining this license this test would be alot different then anything out west as az,ca,nv etc. is what would be called closed book testing based off basically just a good memory and lots of q n a so any help tips or anything else would be greatly apprechiated


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

Desert Eagle said:


> Hello i am new to the site i currently hold a arizona roofing license and i am very interested in getting a florida roofing license i see there tests are open book and i was wondering if anybody in here holds this license and how hard is the testing? and also any recommendations on a contractor school i should use to help me obtain this license? i live far away from florida and want as little hassle as possible obtaining this license this test would be alot different then anything out west as az,ca,nv etc. is what would be called closed book testing based off basically just a good memory and lots of q n a so any help tips or anything else would be greatly apprechiated


 I think you are in the right place. There are several Florida roofers who post here. Have you looked into grandfathering your license into Florida? It may take the load off of your testing.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Jan 14, 2010)

*Hello*

What exactly do you mean by grandfathering my license? I've never herd of that let me know when you get a chance. O and do you hold the florida roofing license btw? Thanks..


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

Desert Eagle said:


> What exactly do you mean by grandfathering my license? I've never herd of that let me know when you get a chance. O and do you hold the florida roofing license btw? Thanks..


I do not hold a Florida License. I hold a Residential Builders License in MI.
When Katrina hit Florida an insurance company contacted me to go to florida to work. He explained to me that I could "Grandfather" My license into Floridas system. At that time they were hurting for contractors. Any way, you might look up Floridas Construction Licensing Bureau there might be an 800# you could call to get more info. You will need to contact them anyway if you are moving to Florida.


----------



## Affordable Roofing FL (May 16, 2014)

Even though it is open book you will still difficult to get the license. Florida is the hardest state to get the license from probably because we have all the hurricanes and winds. I would recommend getting the books from Craigslist to save the money because they are expensive and then see where they took their test. I don't think Grandfathering is available unless we have 3 hurricanes in 2 weeks again. Best of Luck.


----------

